# Infiniti EX37 Gets Another Vilner Treatment, Even Better The Second Time Around



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Be warned, this is the most dangerous Infiniti ever built and it has nothing to do with safety ratings or recall notices. No, the real danger here is that once inside, you may never want to leave.

In their second, and undeniably remarkable, redesign of the Infiniti EX37 interior, Bulgarian design studio Vilner has our attention. The rich brown leather and soft black suede are seductively luxurious, while conservatively placed metal pieces emphasize the sophisticated look. Various stitching patterns on the seats, dashboard and sun visors give the sort of hand-made feel you ache for with such craftsmanship.

Aside from the rich upholstery, the special EX37 gets a steering wheel dressed up in Nappa leather and chrome. The sound system gets enhancements and the cabin is further cushioned against outside noise than other editions.

More: *Infiniti EX37 Gets Another Vilner Treatment, Even Better The Second Time Around* on Autoguide.com


----------

